# Roland cx-24



## ejack681 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good day,

im still new with the tshirt printing biz.. and been reading alot of useful things here and have a question about the contour cutting, since i have a roland cx-24, well its old, like 4 years or so. and would like to know if i can use this plotter to contour cut images i printed on epson printers?

thanks in advance..


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

ejack681 said:


> Good day,
> 
> im still new with the tshirt printing biz.. and been reading alot of useful things here and have a question about the contour cutting, since i have a roland cx-24, well its old, like 4 years or so. and would like to know if i can use this plotter to contour cut images i printed on epson printers?
> 
> thanks in advance..


The Roland CX-24 doesn't have an optical eye, and I don't know if the bomb site is an option on that cutter. You would need to look in the manual to see if it gives you any instructions for using it. Then you would need to see if you could order one from Roland. 
CW


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Roland tell me that this part is no longer made
"Hi Gregory,

This picture was emailed to me by our head office in Japan. Regrettably they are no longer able to supply this part.

I was not advised which machine it is compatible with or if it has the cross hair which I assume it does, so I am not sure if it is the same part which Beacon Graphics supply..

Kind regards,

*Tom King"*

Roland part can you supply this? (*RP-CBPM-01*) costs is $51.99 from beacon graphics 
greg 

*Any one got one for sale?*
in the uk


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Greg if you go to www.beacongraphics.com they do sell internationally so you may be able to get one from them directly. Hope this helps. I did see a posting on the Roland site where someone said they made on out of an old blade holder and a laser pen. Apparently they removed the center push pin and blade then taped the laser pointer to the top so the laser is pointing down the hole in the center. It seems to me this might be more accurate for aligning things than looking down a site. Just an idea.
CW


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi thanks but Beacon are showing a nil stock anf did get them from Roland. I think you may have read one of my old postings I did try a laser pen in an old blade holder but the light beam was to large, I then tried using a piece of fibre optic strand from an old lamp but it suffered the same problem. I am going to try and use a piece of tube and fit cross hairs to the lower end and mebees the top end as well, it can't be to hard its just finding the time to do it.
but if one becomes available I will still buy it
I think this is a picture of the part
Cheers 
Greg
in the uk


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Greg, it’s just a silly thought…but could you use a blade in the holder the wrong way in and just push down on it to make a little mark at the starting point? 
CW


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention you need to be able to look through this you can not on a cm24 without removiny the yop metal shield this exposes the ribbon cablwand some electrics.
I don't know if thats the case on the cx24 the cx300 is fine though without removing anything

Roland do a alignment tool yz 21935110 this costs about $50 and is available the correct one. On our Camm-1 Pro cutters you would do better with an old plotter ball point pen. "Instructions On our Camm-1 Pro cutters the alignment tool has a hard point which you can use to help align the crop marks by pushing down on the top of the tool and visually checking whether the point is in line with the printed mark". You can not see through this tool it is solid.
Cheers Greg
in the UK


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes you can its a bit hit or miss unlike a cross hair bomb sight see my last email
cheers greg
in the uk


----------



## biffdart (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi there, I have a CX24 about 6 years old and mine has an optical eye as standard. You just use an epson printer to print your image but you have to use a registration template (basically 3 black circles positioned on the page, they are available as A4 and A3 from xpres.co.uk). The cutter can then be set up to use the optical eye (called OPUS) which reads the circles and positions the blade to cut around a contour line. If you need any more help just email me at: biffothebear[USER=56853]@NT[/USER]lworld.com and I will help as much as I can.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

biffdart said:


> Hi there, I have a CX24 about 6 years old and mine has an optical eye as standard. .


Are you sure this is a CX-24 and not a GX24? I didn't think any of the CX-24 came with a optical eye.


----------



## biffdart (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine is definitely a CX24 and it definitely has "OPUS" 
i have used it to contour cut around small logos for tee shirts that are too small to cut and weed using garment flex.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Are you sure this is a CX-24 and not a GX24? I didn't think any of the CX-24 came with a optical eye.


The optical eye was for a dual crop mark registration system and showed up just before we discontinued the model. There are no automatic registration work flows and the crop marks need to be set up manually in the software. We didn't promote the mod because we knew the GX-24 was coming, but technically the CX-24 has the capability.

-Dana


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi basically what I did was to take an old hard plastic blade holder, strip everything out of it, ran a 1/4"drill through it to open the bottom hole up, ran a groove around the outside of the blade holder with a hacksaw blade about an 1/8" from the bottom marked the groove at 90 degree intervals and cross drilled it making sure that they crossed at the center I made the hairline with 5 amp fuse wire winding it into the groove and araldited it in place. I then smoothed with a bit of wet and dry making sure it was an easy fit into the cutting head. Drawbacks are you need to work in good light. care is needed when drilling I used the smallest drill in my wifes Dremell set . When opening up the blade holder a 1/4" drill is enough.
I have used this a fair bit now with success and it cost virtually nothing. I align it by looking down through the modified blade holder and line up on two registration points printed on the job sheet.
My cutter is a cx300, the bowden cover on my cm24 gets in the way so I don't contour cut with the CM24
Gregblack


----------

